# 300zx for sale



## 1985nissan300zx (Sep 29, 2011)

hey all, i know its been a while since ive been on here and in that time ive got the z running and have been driving it around but it now has a lifter tap and it needs a new flywheel badddd, the only way ive been able to start it is by push starting it. anyway i have no time to work on it sooo...yea. im asking 1000$ for it i live in central florida so if anyone is interested let me know 352 634 0817 -daniel


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Are you parting it out or selling it as whole? Id like to buy the bottom for the back seats and the passanger side door panel and stuff on it.


----------



## 1985nissan300zx (Sep 29, 2011)

OriginalGinger said:


> Are you parting it out or selling it as whole? Id like to buy the bottom for the back seats and the passanger side door panel and stuff on it.


im selling it as a whole because right now between school, work, community service, and probation, i dont have time to part it out, or fix it and thats why im selling it lol


----------



## 1985nissan300zx (Sep 29, 2011)

CAR IS SOLD!


----------

